# 2011 Mathews Z7 Xtreme™ & Complete line of Z-Series™ Bows



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

In 2010 the Z7® earned the prestigious awards as Outdoor Life’s “Editor’s Choice” and Field and Streams “Best of the Best”. With such a proven pedigree, the new Z-Series™ of bows is sure to offer archers of every niche, exactly what they are looking for. The flagship Z7 Xtreme™ is aggressively compact and offers a rare combination of size and agility for all hunting situations. Those in need of draw lengths up to 32” will find the Z9™ as an ideal solution to their shooting needs. If you are looking for a combination of raw speed with all of the advantages of single cam bows, than be sure to check out the new Z7® Magnum™. If your preference calls for a slightly longer bow that draws very smooth with great speed, then the new eZ7® may be the perfect fit for you. 

Aggressively compact, the Z7 Xtreme™ offers a rare combination of size and agility for all hunting situations. With a generous brace height of 7/38” the Z7 Xtreme™ provides superior forgiveness and helps produce tighter groups at all distances. With speeds up to 330 fps the Z7 Xtreme™ will enhance your effective shooting distance and create more kinetic energy. Equipped with a ZX™ Cam and the revolutionary Reverse Assist™ Roller Guard, the Z-Series™ has earned a reputation as the smoothest-drawing bow ever designed. 

When the moment of truth finally arrives, we can unexpectedly be forced to improvise, stretch our abilities, and do the slightly impossible. Face your challenges with confidence and Experience the Xtreme™.


The new eZ7™ gives archers a super silky smooth draw while posting great speed. The eZ7™ is loaded with Mathews’ technologies such as the Reverse Assist™ Roller Guard, Perimeter Weighted Solocam®, Dead End™ String Stop, Harmonic Damper®, Harmonic Stabilizer®, and Grid Lock™ Technology.

The names says it all and if your preference calls for a slightly longer bow that draws “e-Z” and is extremely smooth with great speed, then the new eZ7™ may be the perfect fit for you!


The Z7® Magnum™ is built for speed. At 80% let-off, the Z7 Magnum bolsters speeds up to 340 feet per second, all with a very generous and forgiving brace height of 6 3/8”. If you are looking for a combination of raw speed with all of the advantages of single cam bows, than be sure to check out the new Z7® Magnum™. 


Those in need of draw lengths up to 32” will find the Z9™ as an ideal solution to their shooting needs. For nearly two decades Mathews® has earned the reputation for quality, excellence and innovation. Single Cam Technology, Parallel Limb Design, Harmonic Damping, Reverse Assist Roller Guard™ and Grid Lock Riser® are the innovative technologies that you will find on the Z9™. 

With an axle to axle length of 30” and a brace height of 8 3/4 inches, the Z9™ is the ultimate bow for long draw shooters.


----------



## ElevatedAgenda (Nov 26, 2010)

So... many... trademarked technologies...

Can't... take it... anymore...


----------



## pa12pt (Jan 17, 2011)

that make prices go through the roof


----------



## jaybirdm (Apr 16, 2009)

I love my 2011 Z7 and my 2011 Z7 tactical.


----------



## jbigdowg2002 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just bought Z7 extreme. Im having vain clearance issues with it on cables and riser.


----------

